# Discuss (xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902)



## krates (Oct 17, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97675&page=2

dunno where come hitboxx came and close the thread we were eating pop-corns and enjoying the fight 

gr.. hitboxx don't close it 

last reply to that thread was this

*by dreamcatcher *



> yea, right. SE has a series of phones coming up. Namely, the walkman flagship W902, mid ends like the W595 and the G705 to supplement the x1 and the C905. So please leave yourstupid marketing comments somewhere else.
> 
> 
> About What the CEO said, he never generally mentioned that they are going to break on anything. Its just media hype. "joint venture would have to find its own solution " doesnt mean they are about break up or anything. He just made a passing remark and it was blown out of proportions.


Continue....


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*

Round 2 ..... !!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*

Don't worry this will be closed too


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*

Have you guys gone mad?


----------



## max_demon (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*

u forgot iPhone


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*

Now what do I make of this? I think you must have surely known what was that thread's topic and what were the discussions going on there, with or without popcorn, hence the closure.

I don't actually see any reasons for doing it here, but I am apprehensive about how many will participate here with a title like that. In any case I will surely keep my eyes out for any more popcorn.

On the contrary, I have changed the title to something more appropriate.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 17, 2008)

okk..lemme start...

X1>>>>>>>>>>>E90>C905>N96>N85>W902


----------



## krates (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*



dreamcatcher said:


> Have you guys gone mad?



you asked me for a flaming thread and forgotten so early lol

////////////////////////////////////

lol for your knowledge 5310 is the largest selling music phone  just read on gsmarena haha nokia launches one which beats many ericsson's ......... 

and just check out K800I and K790I popularity on MOBILE9 .COM lol they both combined can't beat N73 haha lol



dreamcatcher said:


> okk..lemme start...
> 
> X1>>>>>>>>>>>E90>N96>N85



daydreamer


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*



krates said:


> lol for your knowledge 5310 is the largest selling music phone


dude why to go check the popularity of some phone on some site!!!
and it is shocking that 5310 is so popular!!!!


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2008)

Well regarding X1 - It is the baap of all Nokia business phones. Enough said. The only major downpoint which I can see is a 3.2mp camera while comparing with the N96 which got 5mp camera. But still, people may choose it over N96 because of the Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional, Touchscreen, 384MB RAM, 528Mhz processor, full QWERTY keypad and don't forget, it also has the 3.5mm jack.

And those, who want to buy the N96, will be tempted to buy the N85 as N85 is virtually the N96 and will come at a much lower price.

While comparing C905 and N85, both have nearly the same specifications. The only major difference which I can see is Symbian and the 8.1mp camera. One got Symbian, the other has the camera. People who need an excellent 8.1mp true-camera phone and don't exactly require the Smartphone features, will surely go for C905 and those who want a Smartphone and can suffice with 5mp camera, will get the N85.

And yeah, believe me, an average customer who got $$$ doesn't actually bother comparing the phone which he wants to buy with other phones available in the category. Those who bother will definitely make the wise and the correct choice for themselves considering their respective requirements. We're fighting over no reason.

I don't see any point in arguing over this issue. Crap thread. And heck, why the fu(k are we comparing phones which fall in different price groups?? If you actualy mean NOKIA vs SE, then we probably got a thread in the Fight Club section. Continue there......:/ 

E90 is already history I believe, W902 doesn't actually fall in the group of N85 & C905, then we have Xperia & N96 which are 2 completely different phones intended towards 2 different types of public (atleast I believe this). No point in arguing over this issue I say.  And in the end, I believe we'll not actually be arguing over the features of the phone, we'll be comparing both the companies. 

You guys should not forget, each and every phone sells. Probably, one person in every 10 people, thinks a lot before buying a phone. Others buy just like that.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 18, 2008)

loluguyscrazy? Nokia 5800 XpressMusic FTW!!!


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

I want G1


----------



## hellgate (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*



krates said:


> and just check out K800I and K790I popularity on MOBILE9 .COM lol they both combined can't beat N73 haha lol
> 
> daydreamer


 
yup the K790i is a crappy fone.4 nothin  it costs 10k.the N73 ME is a lot better.i'm saying this cuz i've used a N73 ME b4 and currently usin a K790i.

1 more thing, i like the music quality of my 5320 and i think its better than the any SE walkman fones in that budget.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 18, 2008)

LOLz... It feels kinda odd comparing Xperia to N96 and the likes; and lolz, we have C905 also.  
I mean, lets take Xperia and N96.
How can one compare when one is touchscreen, other isnt? One is windows mobile, other is symbian... And here, there are comparisions between OS and non-OS ones as well; or so the thread title says..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*



hellgate said:


> yup the K790i is a crappy fone.4 nothin  it costs 10k.the N73 ME is a lot better.i'm saying this cuz i've used a N73 ME b4 and currently usin a K790i.
> 
> 1 more thing, i like the music quality of my 5320 and i think its better than the any SE walkman fones in that budget.



Yea right..show me a phone that provides an awesome 3.2 mp phone with xenon flash at a price of 10k?? ..dunno where you live but its 8.5k in kolkata..
Just mod your k790 a bit and you have the best sounding phone in the market, haer it to believe it. 

The XPERIA is the snappiest phone in the market as yet. Manu people are using it without any complaints.Nokia doesnt have any phone to counter the XPERIA in any way possible.And for the price range, the C905 is gonna rock bigtime.Also theres the W902 and the G705 and the W595 on its way...

SE will be concentrating more on the mid market now with new 3.2 mp and 5 mp phones with gps and xenon now...PRoject Capuchin has a whole lot into it that meets the eye.Look for new improvements in thsi genre. SE is also coming up with ultra high end phones in the near future with the Symbiamn foundation and WM.


----------



## krates (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*



dreamcatcher said:


> Yea right..show me a phone that provides an awesome 3.2 mp phone with xenon flash at a price of 10k?? ..dunno where you live but its 8.5k in kolkata..



yea yea just include camera a xenon and ask for 9k ( it is priced at that price in reputed stores )



> Just mod your k790 a bit and you have the best sounding phone in the market, haer it to believe it.


every one don't buy W902 and buy K790I the best music phone 

( just don't talk about modding and patching if i will start posting applications of symbian for other task which SE phones can't even think off then you will find yourself no where)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 18, 2008)

Sure....show me how to incoporate flash themes into symbian phones, change the acoustic drivers, change cam drivers,etc etc..shut up on things you dont know..


----------



## krates (Oct 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Sure....show me how to incoporate flash themes into symbian phones



just have a look around install flash lite find some flash themes like the XP one or VISTA one and install


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Oct 18, 2008)

E90 is the fone I wanna own..Love its retro form factor


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2008)

krates said:


> just have a look around install flash lite find some flash themes like the XP one or VISTA one and install


And what about changing Acoustic and Camera drivers?....... And yeah, Flash Lite will make the already laggy Symbian lag more. 

And BTW I'm sure that some people still don't know about this feature of HPM-70 and other high end solutions available from SE.: *www.sonyericsson.com/cws/file/1.355293.1206438421/swap_your_headphones_prodsnippet.jpg You can even use your EP-630 because it also gives you the 3.5mm jack.



hellgate said:


> yup the K790i is a crappy fone.4 nothin  it costs 10k.the N73 ME is a lot better.i'm saying this cuz i've used a N73 ME b4 and currently usin a K790i


Yeah, thats why I've seen everyone in the Mobile Monsters section of the ThinkDigit forum, suggesting K790i for an under 10K  budget. 



krates said:


> yea yea just include camera a xenon and ask for 9k ( it is priced at that price in reputed stores )


Yup, Tell me any Nokia with the best 3.2mp camera + AutoFocus + Xenon flash in 9K.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> And BTW I'm sure that some people still don't know about this feature of HPM-70 and other high end solutions available from SE.: *www.sonyericsson.com/cws/file/1.355293.1206438421/swap_your_headphones_prodsnippet.jpg You can even use your EP-630 because it also gives you the 3.5mm jack.



High end HPM-70.. lol

What is so extra ordinary in it?

Nokia's headset(AD-44) have better features like the control pod, which is absent in HPM-70. The EP-630 can even be connected to AD-44, what's the big deal in that?


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> High end HPM-70.. lol
> 
> What is so extra ordinary in it?
> 
> Nokia's headset(AD-44) have better features like the control pod, which is absent in HPM-70. The EP-630 can even be connected to AD-44, what's the big deal in that?


I'm not calling the HPM-70 high end. HPM-70 are the standard Walkman earphones. By high end I meant HPM-88 which actually offers you 2 3.5mm ports.

I know there is no big deal in that, but people believe that they can't use 3.5mm earphones with any Sony Walkman phone. I just wanted to correct that opinion.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am looking forward to n85 .. fantastic device ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> High end HPM-70.. lol
> 
> What is so extra ordinary in it?
> 
> Nokia's headset(AD-44) have better features like the control pod, which is absent in HPM-70. The EP-630 can even be connected to AD-44, what's the big deal in that?




LOL...What with the nokia headsets if they cant provide quality sound?? New SE phones come with the HPM-88 which has active noise cancellation. Noki and other manufacturers can only dream about them. A special version of the hpm-88 also provides two 3.5 mm jacks and superior sound quality.Nowadyas, hpm-77 which will soon be a standard and the Hpm-70 successor is the best headset in the market according to all review sites.

For your control pod, refer to the hpm-82 or the hpm-90 or the hpm-85..in fact there are more than 10..

Also the 12dp headsets by SE in the form of hbh-200/205/220,hbh97-/980 and the IBH600 provide the best sound quality in the market.They also have bluetooth speakers which provide superior sound quality.

SE-King of accessories,


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2008)

Comparing value_for_money, no phone can beat the 5800 and 5320.


----------



## krates (Oct 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> And what about changing Acoustic and Camera drivers?....... And yeah, Flash Lite will make the already laggy Symbian lag more.


Well i told you just don't reply to me or else after seeing those smiley and your username i get hyper excited to beat you    but you don't get it so

for your kind information you know nothing so keep your mouth shut who said flash lite makes symbian lag well i am sure you don't know how to use a symbian phone ......... 

and between i was replying to dreamcatcher about he was asking how to install flash themes and it is thousands times easier than hacking and patching it is just installing  


> Yup, Tell me any Nokia with the best 3.2mp camera + AutoFocus + Xenon flash in 9K.......



just tell me a SE phone with bluetooth,infrared ,1.3 MP camera , edge ... under 4.5 K (NOKIA 3110 c)  

Just tell me a SE phone with Symbian for 10K ( 5320 XM ).  

Just tell a SE phone which beats N82 in terms of features and performance .... @ 20k  

Just tell a SE phone with 24 GB storage  

just tell a SE with qvga display for 6.5 k

enough lol list is endless


----------



## hellgate (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: continue here ( fight xperia vs e90 vs n96 vs n85 vs c905 vs w902  etc ).........*



dreamcatcher said:


> Yea right..show me a phone that provides an awesome 3.2 mp phone with xenon flash at a price of 10k?? ..dunno where you live but its 8.5k in kolkata..
> Just mod your k790 a bit and you have the best sounding phone in the market, haer it to believe it.


 
it cost me 10k when i bought it and at that time N73 ME was 11k.

and fdi i've modded my k790i with both cam and accoustic drivers and the cam doesnt stand a chance in front of N73, xcept at night.and sound wise my 5320 is a hell lot better.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 18, 2008)

The cam does not stand a chance in front of your N73??

Okk...I got it.. thank you for trying the K790. 



krates said:


> Well i told you just don't reply to me or else after seeing those smiley and your username i get hyper excited to beat you    but you don't get it so
> 
> for your kind information you know nothing so keep your mouth shut who said flash lite makes symbian lag well i am sure you don't know how to use a symbian phone .........
> 
> ...



Who said fash themes have to incorporated by flashing and hacking..You had to do those in the earlier models, that used to run on the A100 series(Nokia hadnt heard of flash lite then). Nowadays, there are shake themes, flash themes, capuchin themes, its huge.

SE with QVGA display-G502 @7k and W350
24gb storage in the n96 that costs 34k.Pass.
C905 will kick your n82 to oblivion


----------



## krates (Oct 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> SE with QVGA display-G502 @7k and W350


give me a break i G502 cost 1k more than 6233 which i am getting for 6.3k here 


> 24gb storage in the n96 that costs 34k.Pass.


who is asking you to buy, SE has not got your favorite word 'TECH' to have that much storage  


> C905 will kick your n82 to oblivion


 nightdreamer 



dreamcatcher said:


> The cam does not stand a chance in front of your N73??
> 
> Okk...I got it.. thank you for trying the K790.



Any guy here with that phone just post some pics snapped outside i will be posting mine tomorrow 

DO NOT POST NIGHT PICS K790I will be the winner no doubt there


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL very good guys comon
btw
 qoute:-C905 will kick your n82 to oblivion 
it is neither day dream nor night dream it is reality


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 18, 2008)

It is unfair to actually compare a 25 year old company(nokia) to a minor in the field,SE, which has been in the scene for only a few years. SEJ are going to break ties with DoCoMo japan and will be providing exclusively to SE.Now if i can bring in a few japanese phones to the show here, i dont think any of the nokias will stand a chance to the technology used in those phones..

Watch out for SE in 2009

XPERIA---->WM,Android,UIQ,SF


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 18, 2008)

^^^ So you agree to the fact hat Nokia is better? and SE a minor? Just pointing Am no Nokia fanboy.
IF thats what you are talking about, then Motorola has benn as long (read longer) in the field. In fact, they were the ones to make the first phone(aka the brick); IMO they dont even stand a chance against SE. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 18, 2008)

Isnt it obvious??Nokia has a market share of 40 while SE has only 8. 
Nokia obviously adds to the viewer preference coz of its elongated stay in the market and domination for more than 2 decades. SE being a 7 year old company and have acheived lots.Their Japanese handsets show what they are capable of.Watch out for the BRAVIA phones coming up in the near future. VGA screen with 26 million colors.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 19, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> qoute:-C905 will kick your n82 to oblivion
> it is neither day dream nor night dream it is reality


 
yup that was just gr8 comparing a 8mp cam fone with a 5mp one.
common dood wake up.
compare the C905 with Innov8 and then .........


----------



## krates (Oct 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Isnt it obvious??Nokia has a market share of 40 while SE has only 8.
> Nokia obviously adds to the viewer preference coz of its elongated stay in the market and domination for more than 2 decades. SE being a 7 year old company and have acheived lots.Their Japanese handsets show what they are capable of.Watch out for the BRAVIA phones coming up in the near future. VGA screen with 26 million colors.





hmmm ....... very good VGA SCREEN with 26 million colors and others functions = dumb  

and what will they be priced at in india you have any idea ? they will cost a bomb

and do you think when SE will release nokia will sleep ?

or other company will say that arey baap now we will stop making phones because of VGA screen and 26 million colors bravia screen 

no use if you can't even watch TV on it ... and what if they are dumb phones then this will become sure that SE is a kid infront of nokia with that screen if they do not provide even descent media player for video viewing .

////////////////////////////////OFFTOPIC/////////////////////////////////////

just came to know nokia made the first phone with qwerty keypad  ( 5510 )


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 19, 2008)

krates said:


> hmmm ....... very good VGA SCREEN with 26 million colors and others functions = dumb
> 
> and what will they be priced at in india you have any idea ? they will cost a bomb
> 
> ...



Dude,its being sold in Japan as we speak. If your N96 can cost you 34k, then a BRAVIA screened phone with wifi,gps and A200 is quite worth the 25k SE wants to charge.

YEa, Nokia is doing great in the camphone market, getting kicked by everyone.

Talking about media player, name me a player which has the UI and the functionality of Walkman 3.Its the best media player in the market, and slowly but surely SE are building themselves up.Expect more high ends in the near future.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 19, 2008)

Buy the iPhone people. It is for a good cause. It'll make Steve Jobs healthy again. He'll surely bless you for it.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 19, 2008)

nokia is doing great in camphone market indeed .. its se who is getting kicked everywhere .. n82 kicked k850i .. now innov8 is ahead of c905 .. only thing that samsung lacks in xenon flash .. nokia is champ in 5mp arena .. and will surely offer something better than c905 atleast


----------



## krates (Oct 19, 2008)

for the camera you saw what happened to your K850i which was released in hurry .......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 19, 2008)

Yea right.Now where did the Innov8 kick the C905??..alking of reviews, check the prototype C905 vs retail version innv8 pics and you will find the c905 better in most occasion.As for night pics, check flikr, which has a wide array of night pics taken by the C905, that blows any phone away. 

Whos talking about 5 mp?? We are talking baout the best cam phone in the market, and its the zn5 which is the best in the market in 5 mp and c905 is releasing tomorrow.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 19, 2008)

who says zn5 is better?  my friend owns one ... and at most its on par with n82 ..not better ..

*www.smape.com/en/reviews/sony_ericsson/Sony_Ericsson_C905_cam-rev.html


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 19, 2008)

Daytime

As you see, the quality of color rendering, the sharpness and overall feel stay on a level and it’s hard to find a leader. In some pictures, we see C905 leading by a small margin, in others i8510 does a better work with a more precise focusing and color rendition. 

Macro

Both cameras pass this test showing some good results. We weren’t able to spot any color distortion or blurry areas. Samsung i8510 feels easier to handle, C905 at times requiring a bit of time and effort to focus on the scene and catch the object. 

Night

The xenon flash mounted on C905 is helpful in improving the photo quality at short range; this is the most important point about nighttime shooting, so C905 is a better option than INNOV8 equipped with a LED flash. At longer ranges, the LED flash proves more efficient than a xenon unit, but that doesn’t play as big a role in general, so it’s always advisable to stick with xenon – because you will always get better close-range portraits, which is the most popular sort of night-time photos, unlike far-range panoramic shooting.


Flash

The advantage of the xenon flash becomes obvious at shorter ranges, the flash power keeping on a level with Nokia N82 and Motorola ZN5. The object you’re aiming at is always perfectly lit at the moment of shooting, though the far background turns out considerably worse. The things go vice versa for i8510: the whole scene is evenly lit, resulting in a better picture of the far objects, but the general photo quality is worse than with C905. 

Well, good enough for a prototype.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> *www.smape.com/en/reviews/sony_ericsson/Sony_Ericsson_C905_cam-rev.html


lolun00b?

Thats a prototype.... The reviewer has himself mentioned that the actual product will start selling in October.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 20, 2008)

yup ..u can now argue that its prototype .. and the firmware is not final or what not ..but it will never be a final one ..always beta ones ..so fanboys can argue that its beta one and not a final one .. lol ..

*www.mobile-review.com/review/sonyericsson-c905cam-en.shtml


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 20, 2008)

What are your trying to say dude?? Both the reviewers have said that the pics hardly differ and they find it hard to choose a winner, what are you getting at then?

We all now, whatever the case, moble-review or any russian site wont give it a clean chit and as for the final version, there already have been 2 more firmware ugrabes, so check out the pics in flickr.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 20, 2008)

As far as the ZN5 and N82 are concerned I think it is a draw. One problem with ZN5 images is the high noise, even in broad day light. The reason for that is it lacks any kind of noise-reduction technology as found in the N82. This technology blurs out some of the minute details but reduces the noise levels. ZN5 images have slightly better details but at the cost of high noise.

As for the warmer images, it is just a software tweak rather than better hardware. The same result can be achieved in N82 by setting the White Balance to 'Sunny'.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ Or, you can use any standard photo-editing tool for White-balance.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> yup ..u can now argue that its prototype .. and the firmware is not final or what not ..but it will never be a final one ..always beta ones ..so fanboys can argue that its beta one and not a final one .. lol ..
> 
> *www.mobile-review.com/review/sonyericsson-c905cam-en.shtml


Haha, I knew this will be coming.  Watch out all the photos and GENUINELY accept that C905 > innov8 in the day. Even Krazzy accepted the fact that C905 was mostly better except the night shots in some other thread. 

But the reviewer liked innov8. Lol....WTF?  Anyways, its Mobile-review which has been previously known for being biased against SE.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ LOL! What do you mean by "even krazzy"! 

IMO, both C905 and the i8510 take great pictures. But C905 has the slight edge due to it's xenon flash. For just still photography C905 is the better option since it is cheaper as well. If you want better video recording or greater built-in memory or smartphone features then i8510 is the better phone. Having said that the i8510's price is still too much, even if one takes into account it's long list of features.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 20, 2008)

Nokia lost 2% market share in Q3 
SE beats LG for the No 4 spot again.No 3/4 will depend on Motorola's position in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL SE isn't doing much better either. 

*www.ft.com/cms/s/0/df4626b8-9cac-11dd-a42e-000077b07658.html


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea, but the loss includes 35mn euroes in reestablishment charges.But SE have better shipments than LG.Q4 should be great with the w902,C905,G705 etc etc.


----------



## krates (Oct 20, 2008)

where the hell LG came here ?

talk about good companies not dumb ..... 

Matlab LG is good but don't compare it to SE

only Nokia , Samsung and SE are ruling companies


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats kinda true actually, Moto and LG derive half their revenue from the CDMA market which is a downer for SE.


----------



## krates (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ Yup there reliance to reliance free is a great scheme for which half a dozen people around me buy them................

Moto is for people who require style and nothing else is good for them i still love my MOTO FLIP.....


----------



## girish.g (Oct 20, 2008)

somebody asked for k790i pics
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/4158/dsc00073xm2.th.jpg*img227.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/6826/dsc00011gx8.th.jpg*img511.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/714/dsc00029mv0.th.jpg*img231.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## hardy0013 (Oct 26, 2008)

i got my new n85 today nd it is real deal to do ..

gr8 phone ..........
only thing to say ........gr8 phone in ol things .


----------



## Coool (Oct 27, 2008)

^^congrats..post some pics..


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

According to the price posted on GSMArena, the XPERIA X1 will cost around 40k in India.


----------



## krates (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^ lol funny


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 28, 2008)

> It’s not easy to create a high-class phone in 2008. Being just a good cameraphone is not enough, and the device has to excel in all aspects. The C905’s competition consists of three good all-in-one models. They not only make good pictures, but are able to do everything, besides cooking.
> 
> C905 is simply marketed as a canera-phone but is not much behind its rivals. Its weakest side is the video playback and recording. Even if it was able to perform normally in this discipline, the small 2.4” display would place it behind the other big boys. Aside from that, C905 does well. It has the best flash of all 8-megapixel phones and because of that it’s the only model able to make quality pictures indoors. The software is kind of old-school but is not bad at all. It looks good, offers many extras and is user-friendly. Music-wise, we would’ve liked to see a 3.5 mm jack to add up to the nice musical abilities of the device. Although it doesn’t have a touchscreen and is not  a smartphone, C905 is equipped with a very good browser, which is more user-friendly than Pixon’s and Renoir’s and is head to head with the one of the Symbian S60 based INNOV8.
> 
> Let’s sum up in a few words: if you are looking for the best 8-megapixel cameraphone and taking pictures with a flash is important for you, C905 has no competition at the moment. However, if you want a well-balanced all-in-one device,  bare in mind C905’s poor video capabilities.



*www.phonearena.com/htmls/Sony-Ericsson-C905-Review-review-r_2049.html

Dont go by the UK and India prices.They are completely different.The W980 is available for 350 pounds there while its selling at 20k here.


----------

